# Electrical Forum Needed



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

Hey all, Just wondering what you think about getting an electric forum going. i.e. diagnostics and testing, wiring and diagrams, controllers and controller modifications, power supplies, etc. would thiis fall under track building ? Just notice alot of other slot sites have these and with good info. thanx for the input !


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------

